# 10 pounders?



## Narwhal (Jul 12, 2015)

I been fishing rocky river hard this year and every trip was great - I caught a few nice 26 inchers and seen some nice Fish get caught about same size and was wondering if any body seen any big 10 lb fish come out of the river this year. I will be out tomorrow trying for one


----------



## puffpuffcast (Jan 7, 2012)

My 10lb girl from the Chargrin yesterday afternoon. Measured just shy of 30.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Beautiful fish and great picture. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

A few of the regular retired guys (the bucket gang) down at the marina have pulled many 10 lb.
fish since October


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Buddy got a 13-14lber the other day, I saw alot of fish caught this weekend mix of 6-8lb hens, jacks but nothing huge.


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Its been horrible for large mature fish this year. At least the hardcore vets I know would agree


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Saturday I caught all pigs on the Chagrin. I went back at night in the dark and the 3 I caught barely were over 12 inches. Then Sunday they were all small skippers. I went to the same place as I did Saturday. It's like the big fish came through and the small ones followed.


----------



## Narwhal (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks for all the feed back. I was at the rock today and there was a decent amount of fisherman


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Narwhal said:


> Thanks for all the feed back. I was at the rock today and there was a decent amount of fisherman


Hard to find fishable conditions that doesn't have the Rock packed. Too many easily accessible spots.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

I have managed quiet a few fish at the 30 inch mark so far this year. Got 3 in one day on the Grand. Pulled two nice fish yesterday on the Chag both at 28.
Went 8 for 10 over Sunday and Monday on the Rock then the Chag. I think the average size of the fish this year has been good.


----------

